# Tom Holkenborg's Percussion—single instruments now available!



## OrchestralTools (Jun 4, 2021)




----------



## Peter Satera (Jun 4, 2021)

_(Wooooo!!!) _


----------



## ProfoundSilence (Jun 4, 2021)

Ohhhh no


----------



## shawnsingh (Jun 4, 2021)

Ohhhh yes.


----------



## lp59burst (Jun 4, 2021)

I wonder what it is...?


----------



## SvenE (Jun 4, 2021)

This announcement tickles my inner Mad Max!


----------



## Drundfunk (Jun 5, 2021)

What could this be?.....The mystery is killing me......


----------



## ProfoundSilence (Jun 5, 2021)

Drundfunk said:


> What could this be?.....The mystery is killing me......


Based on the imagery, my guess is JXL percussion


----------



## Martin Nyrwal (Jun 5, 2021)

I bet it's the new subtle JXL Choir, recorded through a selection of the finest drum skins.


----------



## lp59burst (Jun 5, 2021)

ProfoundSilence said:


> Based on the imagery, my guess is JXL percussion


Do a search on VI-C and maybe that'll help...


----------



## MaxOctane (Jun 5, 2021)

Tom Holkenborg percussion a few days ago and now another Holkenborg library just a week later?? OT is on fire!!!


----------



## Nimrod7 (Jun 6, 2021)

Based on the range of percussion I have seen in Toms studio, this will be epic!

looking forward to it!


----------



## OrchestralTools (Jun 7, 2021)

MaxOctane said:


> Tom Holkenborg percussion a few days ago and now another Holkenborg library just a week later?? OT is on fire!!!


Hahahaha - the answers over here are great, good to see you're enjoying our new, highly unconventional teaser format via GS!


----------



## Peter Satera (Jun 7, 2021)

This better include those Triangles Tom was going on about during the JXL Brass Masterclass!


----------



## ProfoundSilence (Jun 7, 2021)

OrchestralTools said:


> Hahahaha - the answers over here are great, good to see you're enjoying our new, highly unconventional teaser format via GS!


To be fair I felt legitimately bad that it happened. 

Not as a consumer, but just knowing how much energy it would have taken to be hush, set up a venue, ect. 

It's not going to ruin sales, it just makes the extravagance of a reveal turn more into a celebration of a release.


----------



## Nimrod7 (Jun 8, 2021)

I am expecting the toms in Tom‘s new percussion library to be really epic!


----------



## JyTy (Jun 8, 2021)

OrchestralTools said:


>



Just tell me where to click buy on this one!! JXL Brass lib is one of my all-time favorites, the way he approaches drums I have high expectations for this one as well + I love drums!! :D


----------



## justjero (Jun 8, 2021)

Where do we empty our bank accounts for this sick collab? (would be nice to see a subscription-based option like EastWest is doing)


----------



## Nimrod7 (Jun 8, 2021)

justjero said:


> would be nice to see a subscription-based option like EastWest is doing


----------



## OrchestralTools (Jun 9, 2021)

Hi everyone - we're proud to officially announce Tom Holkenborg's Percussion—Full-contact drums







This is a great time to watch the trailer video:




And we've also put a bundle together for *Tom Holkenborg's Percussion and Brass*.

To celebrate the release, Tom Holkenborg's Percussion and the new bundle are both on special offer until June 23. Check it all out, listen to the demos, and hit us up with any questions.


----------



## Nimrod7 (Jun 9, 2021)

Are the servers crawling (expected) or just me?


----------



## doctoremmet (Jun 9, 2021)

Nimrod7 said:


> Are the servers crawling (expected) or just me?


Are you crawling? Well... are you on all fours right now? If so... are you looking for your credit card under the couch? Are you begging your partner for mercy because you can’t buy any groceries any more this month? If yes: yes, you are crawling.


----------



## Nimrod7 (Jun 9, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> Are you crawling? Well... are you on all fours right now? If so... are you looking for your credit card under the couch? Are you begging your partner for mercy because you can’t but any groceries any more this month? If yes: yes, you are crawling.


----------



## ProfoundSilence (Jun 9, 2021)

Sounds good, can't wait to see a walk through

Although admittedly this is not even close to my wheelhouse, I might have to snipe a few of the individual instruments for the sake of fun


----------



## Go To 11 (Jun 9, 2021)

ProfoundSilence said:


> Sounds good, can't wait to see a walk through
> 
> Although admittedly this is not even close to my wheelhouse, I might have to snipe a few of the individual instruments for the sake of fun


Looks like there are no individual instruments this time…?


----------



## filipjonathan (Jun 9, 2021)

Go To 11 said:


> Looks like there are no individual instruments this time…?


Yeah, I don't get why we can't buy individual drums. I REALLY want those tupans!


----------



## Nimrod7 (Jun 9, 2021)

Go To 11 said:


> Looks like there are no individual instruments this time…?


They said in the live stream with Tom that they will be available later in the month, twenty something June I think.


----------



## filipjonathan (Jun 9, 2021)

Nimrod7 said:


> They said in the live stream with Tom that they will be available later in the month, twenty something June I think.


Ahhh that's great then!


----------



## MPortmann (Jun 9, 2021)

Including Regular velocity mapping for all instruments would be helpful for those who don’t work like TH percussion mapping workflow


----------



## Soundbed (Jun 9, 2021)

Nimrod7 said:


> Are the servers crawling (expected) or just me?


I had to quit and relaunch for the downloads to actually start.


----------



## Nimrod7 (Jun 10, 2021)

Soundbed said:


> I had to quit and relaunch for the downloads to actually start.


Thanks, tried that, then gradually speed decreases up to 20h per instrument.
I am on 1gbps connection so I guess their servers are heavy on load.


----------



## OrchestralTools (Jun 10, 2021)

ProfoundSilence said:


> Sounds good, can't wait to see a walk through
> 
> Although admittedly this is not even close to my wheelhouse, I might have to snipe a few of the individual instruments for the sake of fun


Hi ProfoundSilence!

The walkthrough video is already up on the product page. It's unlisted on YT still because we like to release the content in steps, but you can watch it here.

Also - we'll unlock the single instruments for sale on or around June 23. We're putting them together as instrument groups, so you get a collection of bass drums in various sizes and tunings instead of just buying 'Bass drum 23" low tuning', for example.


----------



## OrchestralTools (Jun 10, 2021)

Nimrod7 said:


> Thanks, tried that, then gradually speed decreases up to 20h per instrument.
> I am on 1gbps connection so I guess their servers are heavy on load.


Hi Nimrod7

Sorry to hear you're getting slow speeds here... if you're still experiencing problems, best to contact [email protected]

Wishing you good luck and fast downloads!


----------



## juliandoe (Jun 10, 2021)

Hi Orchestral Tools,
are you planning to release this library as single instruments in the future?


----------



## RM 13 (Jun 10, 2021)

I must point out that the "Full Contact Drums" on Sine Player (instead of Kontakt) has to be some kind of trolling😋😋😋


----------



## juliandoe (Jun 10, 2021)

RM 13 said:


> I must point out that the "Full Contact Drums" on Sine Player (instead of Kontakt) has to be some kind of trolling😋😋😋


And I was also noticing that Tom's Perc has a lot of toms


----------



## Nimrod7 (Jun 10, 2021)

juliandoe said:


> Hi Orchestral Tools,
> are you planning to release this library as single instruments in the future?


Hi Julian,

A couple of posts up, is the official response from OT for releasing single instruments.

"we'll unlock the single instruments for sale on or around June 23. We're putting them together as instrument groups, so you get a collection of bass drums in various sizes and tunings instead of just buying 'Bass drum 23" low tuning', for example."


----------



## Wunderhorn (Jun 10, 2021)

justjero said:


> (would be nice to see a subscription-based option like EastWest is doing)


Absolutely NOT.


----------



## juliandoe (Jun 10, 2021)

Nimrod7 said:


> Hi Julian,
> 
> I couple of posts up, is the official response from OT for releasing single instruments.
> 
> "we'll unlock the single instruments for sale on or around June 23. We're putting them together as instrument groups, so you get a collection of bass drums in various sizes and tunings instead of just buying 'Bass drum 23" low tuning', for example."


Ok thanks. Great news!


----------



## Soundbed (Jun 10, 2021)

OrchestralTools said:


> How many mic positions?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


@OrchestralTools — How do I see what you've shown in that screenshot? When I load up that drum I see "FRONT" and "BACK" only. I do not see "CLOSE" or "FRM" ... Front and Back are also the only options to download in the My Licenses section of Sine.


----------



## gst98 (Jun 10, 2021)

Soundbed said:


> @OrchestralTools — How do I see what you've shown in that screenshot? When I load up that drum I see "FRONT" and "BACK" only. I do not see "CLOSE" or "FRM" ... Front and Back are also the only options to download in the My Licenses section of Sine.


It says in their post - they simplified it


----------



## Soundbed (Jun 10, 2021)

gst98 said:


> It says in their post - they simplified it


The way I read their post, they changed copy on their website.

I'm not asking about the website copy.

They showed a screenshot with 4 channels in Sine, named CLOSE FRONT FRM BACK.

My Sine has 2 channels named FRONT BACK.

My question was how to see the 4 channels in the screenshot they posted.


----------



## charlieclouser (Jun 10, 2021)

I seem to remember in one of Tom's old Studio Time videos he was showing the original (Kontakt) version of lots of these drums and they were all in quad - just a front pair and a rear pair. Since this library seems to be just that Kontakt stuff converted into Sine format, I'm not surprised that we just get two stereo pairs. Maybe that screenshot was showing some other mixes that were created by using the Merge function or something?


----------



## OrchestralTools (Jun 11, 2021)

Soundbed said:


> The way I read their post, they changed copy on their website.
> 
> I'm not asking about the website copy.
> 
> ...


Hey Soundbed - you're right: The screenshot from us the other day was from an old version. Apologies for the confusion.

It's just two channels!


----------



## OrchestralTools (Jun 11, 2021)

Hi everyone - just letting you know we've 'officially' published Tom's walkthrough video for Tom Holkenborg's Percussion. Because who better to showcase these drums than Tom himself?


----------



## ProfoundSilence (Jun 12, 2021)

OrchestralTools said:


> Hi everyone - just letting you know we've 'officially' published Tom's walkthrough video for Tom Holkenborg's Percussion. Because who better to showcase these drums than Tom himself?



I'm interest to know if you think this might encourage other composers to publish their libraries in sine format?

I'd wager any custom libraries with a few mic signals would benefit greatly anyways from the merge function. 

That and the performance overhead of the player is like non existent... You can load a ton of small instruments and the UI doesn't getting bogged down like Kontakt because it's just text for the UI


----------



## axb312 (Jun 15, 2021)

@OrchestralTools Is there any chance you're working on an update to include standard velocity based patches per instrument?


----------



## Petri Alanko (Jun 19, 2021)

So, just to be short and clear: There are no "normal" velocity control patches and it's all "transpose based", i.e. lower keys = lower velocities, higher keys = higher velocities only? Also, no Dry/Close channel, not even planned as an update?

EDIT: What I've gathered: a) no, b) no.


----------



## ProfoundSilence (Jun 19, 2021)

Petri Alanko said:


> So, just to be short and clear: There are no "normal" velocity control patches and it's all "transpose based", i.e. lower keys = lower velocities, higher keys = higher velocities only? Also, no Dry/Close channel, not even planned as an update?
> 
> EDIT: What I've gathered: a) no, b) no.


You're right, these will never work in a mix. 

/S


----------



## Petri Alanko (Jun 19, 2021)

ProfoundSilence said:


> You're right, these will never work in a mix.
> 
> /S


OTOH, 199 euros equals a really nice bottle of single malt, and that works with just about any mix. Maybe they sold a few more sets of stuff, if they only didn't force people eat their soup with a fork. Ah well, I don't understand.


----------



## Soundbed (Jun 19, 2021)

Petri Alanko said:


> So, just to be short and clear: There are no "normal" velocity control patches and it's all "transpose based", i.e. lower keys = lower velocities, higher keys = higher velocities only? Also, no Dry/Close channel, not even planned as an update?
> 
> EDIT: What I've gathered: a) no, b) no.


There is perfectly usable, “normal” velocity based patch. It’s demonstrated here:



The sound is “mix ready”. You can decide if it’s dry/close enough for your needs.


----------



## gst98 (Jun 19, 2021)

Having tried the AO taste, I didn’t like the mapping and was cautious going in. 

But since using JXLPerc I’m converted now. I think it forces me to be more precise with dynamics (even as a drummer myself).


----------



## holywilly (Jun 19, 2021)

I’ve tried his method, but didn’t get it work. Hmm….


----------



## sekrit_studios (Jun 22, 2021)

OrchestralTools said:


> Hi everyone - we're proud to officially announce Tom Holkenborg's Percussion—Full-contact drums
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I get paid tomorrow (June 23rd). I need to know if the deal ends at midnight "Becoming" June 23rd)... OR if it ends at the end of the day of the 23rd (just before June 24th)


----------



## KEM (Jun 22, 2021)

I can’t wait for the string library…


----------



## In.sight (Jun 25, 2021)

No any audio demo even any video about this one impressed me...


----------



## jcrosby (Jun 25, 2021)

In.sight said:


> No any audio demo even any video about this one impressed me...


But Asteroid apparently did. Horses for courses I guess....


----------



## jcrosby (Jun 25, 2021)

Petri Alanko said:


> Also, no Dry/Close channel, not even planned as an update?


You can make the library pretty close to dry sounding by bring the release down. I tried just below 1000 ms, then dragging the curve downward. The result is a tight sound with a super tight release. There's a slight roominess, (mostly likely due to the ER), but in a mix it basically sounds dead dry... If the goal is to add you own tail this will do the job...

I love that the ADSR option is front and center in Sine, whereas depending on the kontakt library you might need to hit the wrench...


----------



## muziksculp (Jun 30, 2021)

The Tupans of this library got my ears attention. Really like the way they sound.

So, I decided to get them ala-carte .


----------



## muziksculp (Jun 30, 2021)

KEM said:


> I can’t wait for the string library…


Hopefully Berlin Strings SINE version, will be out before that one.


----------

